# continuous blow down



## clot

hola, yo se que blow down significa "derribar", pero tengo un texto en el que no me calza.
cualquier sugerencia me serviria:

"the continous blow down from the 1,2 and 3 condensers is passed to the common blow down drum F-3508 as well as the blow down from the waste heat boilers C-3501 and C-3511"

gracias de antemano

clot


----------



## clot

hola, he hecho esta pregunta dos veces en el vocabulario general y nadie la sabe, espero que aqui alguien pueda ayudarme:

yo se que blow down significa "derribar", pero tengo un texto en el que no me calza.
cualquier sugerencia me serviria:

"the continous blow down from the 1,2 and 3 condensers is passed to the common blow down drum F-3508 as well as the blow down from the waste heat boilers C-3501 and C-3511"

gracias de antemano

clot


----------



## VocabloTrad

Hola,

No diría que "blow down" significa "derribar". 
Derribar podría significar "blow up" or "pull down"

Del contexto que das, parece que se trata de una especie de máquina. (?)

"Blow down" podría referirse a un flujo de aire o gas en movimiento que pasa de una parte del aparato a otra.


----------



## lpfr

Aquí encontrarás que "blowdown" o "blow down" es "purga". 
  En tu frase, se trata de una salida de purga continua de varias "cacerolas" que se reúnen en el tambor (?) F-3508.


----------



## clot

en el diccionario dice que blow down es derribar, yo se que en este caso no lo es, pero voy a intentarlo con flujo de aire o gas

muchas gracias


----------



## clot

gracias, pero...qué es purga???


----------



## troy73

*Purga (Blowdown),* s. 1. El vaciado o despresionizado de material en un recipiente; 2. El material eliminado


----------



## VocabloTrad

"blow down" tiene que ver con un fuerte viento. 

Por ejemplo: ...trees were blown down in the storm...

...derribados por la tormenta...

Tienes razón. De todos modos se trata de aire.

Ciao


----------



## Crisbeato

Hola, 

yo creo que aquí correspondería  _ el vaciado _(del contenido[el vapor que ha sido condensado])


----------



## clot

gracias a los dos


----------



## clot

thanks  ahora me quedo clarisimo


----------

